

The LMAX Architecture (2011) - dmoreno
http://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html

======
chejazi
This has been submitted to HN a few times before (search: lmax.html)

There was a pretty good discussion on this particular thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3173993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3173993)

------
socceroos
An oldie but a goldie. Always thought this was a very elegant solution for
high throughput.

------
bjt
I would like to see a Call Me Maybe-style test of the automatic failover from
one disruptor to the next. At 6 million TPS I don't see how they could stay
exactly in sync. Is the output queue allowed to emit duplicates?

~~~
pstrateman
Ordering is enforced by the logging mechanism rather than the business logic
processing.

The redundant business logic processing should be happening in parallel
continuously with the results being verified identical.

This type of system has the added benefit of continuously checking for
hardware failure by checking against multiple execution units.

